# Streitfrage: Sieht man bei bessern Grafikkarten mehr Details in Games bei gleichen Grafikeinstellungen?



## Arkiema (18. August 2016)

Halli Hallo liebes Forum 

Ich habe eine für mich wichtige Frage und zwar:

Sieht man bei bessern Grafikkarten mehr Details in Games bei gleichen Grafikeinstellungen?
Diese Frage ist kein witz sondern ein langer "Streit" zwischen mir und einem Freund.

Dieser meinte das wenn man die Grafikeinstellungen bei nicht so guter "Grafikkarte Bsp. "GTX 960" auf MAX schraubt,
es nicht alles dargestellt wird an "Details,Wiese,Bäume,Wiese,Partikel,Textuen etc...
in gegensatz zu einer "GTX 970" wenn man das spielt damit startet das man viel mehr details (wie beschrieben) sieht und dargestellt bekommt.

Meine Meinung: Es kommt darauf an 1. Welcher Titel d.h. wenn man alles auf MAX stellt, muss das nicht heißen das nicht gleich weniger Details etc. angezeigt werden
es werden eher die FPS in die knie fallen und es anfangen zu ruckeln.
Ich meine es ist eher eine FPS sache, ob die Grafikkarte die jeweilige Scene besser schafft oder umsetzt von den Frames her oder sie zu wenig leistung hat und die
Frames in den Keller gehen aber sich an Detailgrad nichts tut "es gleich bleibt" nur mit weniger FPS.

mir geht es einfach nur darum, das ich es Quatsch finde das es bei einer noch besseren Grafikkarte mehr zu "Erleben/Sehen" gibt als bei einer schlechteren,
unabhängig von den beiden genannten (GTX960/970) Karten.

Das Game (egal welches) an sich hat doch nicht einfach mehr "Content/Grafik" zu bieten bei einer besseren Karte, oder liege ich da falsch.

Ich schreibe das aus meiner Erfahrung mit Games, denn z.b. auf Youtube sieht man ja genug vergleiche Bsp. (960vs970vs980)
und da schaut z.b. bei "Crysis"  alle 3 vergleiche gleich aus, halt die das die Frames der jeweiligen Karte besser sind.

wie oben geschrieben, ""reineweg nur die Grafikkarte im Fokus""
(ich weiß das dazu mehr gehört ram,cpu, halt das System)


Bitte korrigiert mich fals ich falsch liege, was ich weniger glaube aber damit das Thema mal aus der Welt geschaffen wird ^^

Ihr seid Kompetente Leute und könnt mir 100% dazu was schreiben.. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Arkiema~


----------



## sh4sta (18. August 2016)

(Frag mich jetzt nicht wo^^) Ich habe die Tage gelesen oder gehört (selbst beim gelesen oder gehört bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher  ), das manche Engine's bei schlechteren Grafikkarten (und selben Einstellungen) einfach Details ausblenden, um die FPS (und/oder den Takt) zu halten.

An mehr kann ich mich jetzt aber auch schon nicht mehr Erinnern. Dein Post hat mir das nur wieder ins Gedächtnis gerufen. Inwiefern das Stimmt, kein Plan....werden sich aber bestimmt noch mehr melden zu dem Thema.^^


greetz

Der mit dem schlechten Gedächtnis


----------



## claster17 (18. August 2016)

Es gibt Spiele wie Mirror's Edge Catalyst, die bei weniger verfügbarem Grafikspeicher die Details (deutlich) runterschrauben.
Mirror's Edge Catalyst: Techniktest des hubschen, technisch holprigen Parkour-Speicherfressers

Die meisten Spiele ändern die Details allerdings nicht bei anderer Hardware.


----------



## -Gizmo (18. August 2016)

Wenn man natürlich bei einem modernen Game alles auf Ultra / Max stellt, ist die Grafikquali zwar dieselbe die eine teure Grafikkarte im gegensatz zu einer schwächeren darstellt, es geht hier aber in erster Linie um einen "Ruckelfreien Spielbetrieb."

50 FPS - 60 FPS sollten es aber mindestens sein, mehr ist natürlich noch besser.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. August 2016)

Arkiema schrieb:


> Sieht man bei bessern Grafikkarten mehr Details in Games bei gleichen Grafikeinstellungen?


Grundsätzlich: nein.
Digital bleibt digital.

Was eine Grafikkarte daraus zaubert an Zusatz- /  Verschwindikus-Daten weiß nur der Hersteller.


----------



## Arkiema (19. August 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich: nein.
> Digital bleibt digital.
> 
> Was eine Grafikkarte daraus zaubert an Zusatz- /  Verschwindikus-Daten weiß nur der Hersteller.



Der Meinung bin ich eingendlich auch, außer wie oben von "claster17"
Das Moderne "Neue" Games bzw. das die so darauf Programmiert sind sowas auszulesen und dann zu bremsen, quasi sachen weg/ausbleden um performance raus zu hauen.
Aber Grundsätzlich vertrete ich deinen Satz wuselsurfer ^^

Vielen Dank für die Antworten

Gute Nacht...


----------



## Two-Face (19. August 2016)

-Gizmo schrieb:


> 50 FPS - 60 FPS sollten es aber mindestens sein, mehr ist natürlich noch besser.


1. Abhängig vom Spiel/Genre
2. Grundsätzlich subjektiv.


----------



## -Gizmo (19. August 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 1. Abhängig vom Spiel/Genre



...und den gewählten Grafikeinstellungen die einen flüssigen Spielbetrieb ermöglichen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> 2. Grundsätzlich subjektiv.



Gut das Du das auch erkannt hast.


----------

